
Physically Based Rendering 3rd edition 2018 - pdaddyo
http://www.pbr-book.org/3ed-2018/contents.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18219296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18219296)

290+ points

